# Delvosteron



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Last January (2011) Willow was given the Delvosteron injection. Since the birth of the kittens at end of July (2010), she was calling every 3 weeks and was losing too much weight and condition at the time. Having had queens in the past that didn't repeatedly call like Willow, we decided for her to have the injection. Spoke to many breeder friends after the injection was administered to only be told of stories where queens never called again. We have been worried ever since and hoped that the wrong decision wasn't made.:sad:

A huge sigh of relief as Willow started her first call on Saturday since the injection. Think I had forgotten how vocal she could be, bless her, but it is nice to have her back as she was before the injection.

Now the waiting game for the birth of Willows daughters (Babooshka) kittens later this week/weekend. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I bet you are relieved


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge sigh of relief there I'll bet  Good luck with Babooshka's litter :thumbsup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

I gave my girl this back in june last year my
girl has called 3 times now it made her very nasty when it was wearing off and she has attitude already being a tortie but i am hoping she is pregnant as i mated her in jan and she either had false pregnancy or she reabsorbed as i had her scanned at 7 weeks and there was nothing there but ive never had problems with her before getting pregnant


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I used this once on my girl who was persistently calling. I did think long and hard about it but I have to say it worked well for her (and us) and there were no side effects at all. She stopped calling for 5 months which was perfect timing - we let her have one call and then took her to stud on the second call after that.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We had our constant caller injected, only it finished her breeding carreer


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It is the lack of any control over dosage or timing which would concern me. I do use Ovarid as I can give the minimum (breeder's) dose necessary and know how long it's effective. There's no choice with the injection other than let your cat be given a full dose whether it's needed or not and have no indication when she'll be ready for breeding again.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Steverags said:


> We had our constant caller injected, only it finished her breeding carreer


After so many other peoples stories, I had a feeling we were going to go down the same route. Sorry to hear you didn't have a good outcome:frown5:. I will think of using Ovarid next time as I've no intentions on risking the injection again.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> I gave my girl this back in june last year my
> girl has called 3 times now it made her very nasty when it was wearing off and she has attitude already being a tortie but i am hoping she is pregnant as i mated her in jan and she either had false pregnancy or she reabsorbed as i had her scanned at 7 weeks and there was nothing there but ive never had problems with her before getting pregnant


Since the injection, Willow has been not quite herself and would go for you if you went near her back end. All different now and is the back to the cat we used to know. 
I would never recommend anyone using this after our experience and from what others have told me since using it.


----------

